# Countdown to the biggest 10 beasts on ukm



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

I am putting my name down and happy to put pics up and if I get get knocked out so be it ,any one got the guts to put them selves forward and claim the top spot or even get in the top ten,didn't really no where to post this thread so I chose gen as I no no fcker lifts in their ,gives me a better chance lol


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

At only 73kg I guess I'm out.

Although if I posted now I'd be in top 2 for a while.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Biggest beasts? If we're not taking into account BF%/how lean then I'm out. Should just be best physiques.

IMO Chelsea or Dark Sim if you prefer the heavier bigger look, or DLTBB for aesthetics. No one else really comes close that I've seen.

But que the 25% BF beasts that only care about scale weight...I'm interested to see the pics and stats


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

@Chelsea@Dark sim

@ellis.ben

@DLTBB

@babyarm


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@HDU


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

@MRSTRONG is up there too


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@Heavyassweights


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

@Merkleman


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Homoerotic undertones...where do we sign up?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Who was the big lad that used shed loads of tmt500, huge doses of orals, squatted around 280-300kg?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Natural?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Dark sim, Chelsea, dtlb, Ellis Ben, mingster, mrstrong are a few big lads and I'm sure there are other 100kg plus lads whilst being pretty lean. @Test-e if I remeber right your pretty lean with decent mass?

@vetran you not think of putting a picture up to set the tone and standard of what you define as a 'beast' ?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Natural?


 Natty or assisted makes no difference that's one mans choice to reach an end goal the thread is about the top 10 beasts regardless how you get there


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Natty or assisted makes no difference that's one mans choice to reach an end goal the thread is about the top 10 beasts regardless how you get there


 True

Fake beast

Or...

Natural beast


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> True
> 
> Fake beast
> 
> ...


 Higher amount of natural male hormone

or

lower amount of natural male hormone


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Feel honoured to be mentioned in this as I don't consider myself a beast at all :lol:

Thanks guy's!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Are we meant to post pics or??


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

vetran said:


> I am putting my name down and happy to put pics up and if I get get knocked out so be it ,any one got the guts to put them selves forward and claim the top spot or even get in the top ten,didn't really no where to post this thread so I chose gen as I no no fcker lifts in their ,gives me a better chance lol


 Where's the pic?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> Where's the pic?


 Doubt there will be one, he never seems to follow through with anything he that posting a pic of his so called beast status or coming to do you in via PM for highlighting openly how silly he is


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Tricky said:


> he never seems to follow through


 I would have thought at his age it would happen a lot.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Natural beast.

lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

@BIG DADDY STE


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

ellis.ben said:


> Are we meant to post pics or??


 Think @anna1 is going to verify all beast statuses in person. Just to make sure everyone is a decent honourable gentleman


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

DaveC said:


> Think @anna1 is going to verify all beast statuses in person. Just to make sure everyone is a decent honorable gentleman


 Yeah but is she fit though??


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

biggest beast is @Disclosure


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

DaveC said:


> Think @anna1 is going to verify all beast statuses in person. Just to make sure everyone is a decent honorable gentleman


 Oh Gee! What an honour ! I was gonna suggest it myself but u know how I discreet I am ...

I promise to be fair and meticulous ....


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Oh Gee! What an honour ! I was gonna suggest it myself but u know how I discreet I am ...
> 
> I promise to be fair and meticulous ....
> 
> View attachment 144255


 im not a beast but wouldnt mind a cuddle...im so alone and sad... lol


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> biggest beast is @Disclosure


 At least on the playground where everyone else is 12.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Toranator said:


> im not a beast but wouldnt mind a cuddle...im so alone and sad... lol


 Oooohhhh ! There there now ....


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> biggest beast is @Disclosure


 At least on the playground where everyone else is 12.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Chelsea, dark Sim, dltbb, test-e, big shrek, Ellis Ben, mayzini (sure he said he was like 240lbs once), pscarb


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Cant believe no one has mentioned @karbonk

That dude looks like a right Scottish unit


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> @BIG DADDY STE


 @Not big daddy Ste


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Oooohhhh ! There there now ....
> 
> View attachment 144256


 Is she is holding a dildo? :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

superdrol said:


> Who was the big lad that used shed loads of tmt500, huge doses of orals, squatted around 280-300kg?


 I'm sure this is me 

I got 2 PBs 305DL and 300SQ at about 126KG.

Shoulder is healing a little so I am going for PL comp on August Bank Holiday weekend in category M1 (41-45yo) and u125kg. I need 717.5kg total to qualify for British Finals which I should get and will then go for 800kg at finals (if I make it of course).

I am DL'ing 270*3 tomorrow.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

5' 10" 231 lbs (in the vid).....Not bad for a fat 45+ YO natty.... I put a great many of you juice boys who post up on here to shame :whistling:

I don't expect to compete with the big juice boys on here but I post this up on behalf of the natty contingency...!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/file/attachment.php?id=144259


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> 5' 10" 231 lbs (in the vid).....Not bad for a fat 45+ YO natty.... I put a great many of you juice boys who post up on here to shame :whistling:
> 
> I don't expect to compete with the big juice boys on here but I post this up on behalf of the natty contingency...!
> 
> View attachment 144259


 Go on Natty lad


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> 5' 10" 231 lbs (in the vid).....Not bad for a fat 45+ YO natty.... I put a great many of you juice boys who post up on here to shame :whistling:
> 
> I don't expect to compete with the big juice boys on here but I post this up on behalf of the natty contingency...!


 Interested to see a more recent picture as you've been using that since I joined in janurary and I'm sure you've improved since then. Good size tho, hopefully after next winters bulk I can be considered a big lad


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Interested to see a more recent picture as you've been using that since I joined in janurary and I'm sure you've improved since then. Good size tho, hopefully after next winters bulk I can be considered a big lad


 I have not taken any mate, I'm currently 7lbs lighter but look bigger lo....l I'll take another vid the next time it quiet in the gym for comparison .


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Post up @Heavyassweights


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the honourable mentions boyo's. The DLTBB journey has never been about becoming a 'beast', or even the biggest, heaviest guy in the room - it's been about building a well proportioned, lean physique with proportions reminiscent of some of the old greats; Bob Paris, Francis Benfatto and Danny Padilla to name a few. ^_^

Another 10 pounds of lean mass on my frame and I'll be happy. Paying special attention to my lagging areas e.g. arms, hamstrings and back. Once that's done the focus will be shifted away from pure bodybuilding and on to health, cardiovascular fitness (got to look after my little heart) and longevity.

As for my favourite physiques on this forum, I'm a fan of @Chelsea, @theBEAST2002, @banzi, @Dark sim, @ellis.ben and @BoomTime. Banzi being my #1, for a 50 odd year old he looks unbelievable.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I have not taken any mate, I'm currently 7lbs lighter but look bigger lo....l I'll take another vid the next time it quiet in the gym for comparison .


 you've been saying that for months


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> you've been saying that for months


 And you point is ......


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Don't know how to tag a user, but Clubber Lang and MickyE stand out as 2 of the bigger members.

Stand out members are few and far between in comparison to 5-10 year ago.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Thanks for the honourable mentions boyo's. The DLTBB journey has never been about becoming a 'beast', or even the biggest, heaviest guy in the room - it's been about building a well proportioned, lean physique with proportions reminiscent of some of the old greats; Bob Paris, Francis Benfatto and Danny Padilla to name a few. ^_^
> 
> Another 10 pounds of lean mass on my frame and I'll be happy. Paying special attention to my lagging areas e.g. arms, hamstrings and back. Once that's done the focus will be shifted away from pure bodybuilding and on to health, cardiovascular fitness (got to look after my little heart) and longevity.
> 
> As for my favourite physiques on this forum, I'm a fan of @Chelsea, @theBEAST2002, @banzi, @Dark sim, @ellis.ben and @BoomTime. Banzi being my #1, for a 50 odd year old he looks unbelievable.


 Dude you have a sick physique and I'm humbled that mine is one of your favourites (although we both know you didn't want my head getting any bigger so you mentioned a couple of other MUCH smaller guys as well.... well played)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Recent pic of me, flat as a pancake and unpumed first thing in the morning:

View attachment IMG_0463.JPG


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Recent pic of me, flat as a pancake and unpumed first thing in the morning:
> 
> View attachment 144271


 We've got a very similar physique @Chelsea. Very heavy in the chest, arms and shoulders! Great pic mate


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Been tagged to show my credentials ,do you think I can get in the top ten,i am the dude on the right 

View attachment 135424


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @Heavyassweights


 Your a unit blue ,I reckon you should be in this list :thumb


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Thanks for the honourable mentions boyo's. The DLTBB journey has never been about becoming a 'beast', or even the biggest, heaviest guy in the room - it's been about building a well proportioned, lean physique with proportions reminiscent of some of the old greats; Bob Paris, Francis Benfatto and Danny Padilla to name a few. ^_^
> 
> Another 10 pounds of lean mass on my frame and I'll be happy. Paying special attention to my lagging areas e.g. arms, hamstrings and back. Once that's done the focus will be shifted away from pure bodybuilding and on to health, cardiovascular fitness (got to look after my little heart) and longevity.
> 
> As for my favourite physiques on this forum, I'm a fan of @Chelsea, @theBEAST2002, @banzi, @Dark sim, @ellis.ben and @BoomTime. Banzi being my #1, for a 50 odd year old he looks unbelievable.


 Thanks @DLTBB. Your one of my favourites aswell. Good aesthetics and classic lines. Always a winner!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Recent pic of me, flat as a pancake and unpumed first thing in the morning:
> 
> View attachment 144271


 Yea mate you look really flat there. Almost like you don't train at all. :whistling:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

vetran said:


> Been tagged to show my credentials ,do you think I can get in the top ten,i am the dude on the right
> 
> View attachment 135424


 If the competition was 30 years ago mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ellis.ben said:


> We've got a very similar physique @Chelsea. Very heavy in the chest, arms and shoulders! Great pic mate


 Haha thanks mate 



boutye911 said:


> Yea mate you look really flat there. Almost like you don't train at all. :whistling:


 Hahahaha I was though :lol: I only feel big when I've got a pump although I do like this shot I suppose haha.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@theBEAST2002

This guy has the most mental legs going. Awesome.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

UK2USA said:


> If the competition was 30 years ago mate.


 May I ask why you think the pic was taken 30 years ago


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

vetran said:


> May I ask why you think the pic was taken 30 years ago


 Yes you may.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

A reg, so possibly 34 yrs ago!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

UK2USA said:


> Yes you may.


 Okay in your own time


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

vetran said:


> Okay in your own time


 Well, your avi pic and the pic you posted where you look like you're getting bummed by your missus have you looking slightly older mate, unless my eyes are fooling me, and although I am long removed from the UK, I seem to remember that license plates beginning with the letter "A" came out in 1983, which puts you and your boyfriend's caravan being made around that time, and even if it was four years old at the time, it woukd make the pic about thirty years old. So, just a wild ass guess really.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

UK2USA said:


> Well, your avi pic and the pic you posted where you look like you're getting bummed by your missus have you looking slightly older mate, unless my eyes are fooling me, and although I am long removed from the UK, I seem to remember that license plates beginning with the letter "A" came out in 1983, which puts you and your boyfriend's caravan being made around that time, and even if it was four years old at the time, it woukd make the pic about thirty years old. So, just a wild ass guess really.


 There is a lot of logic there. You could have just said the pic looks 30 year old.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> Well, your avi pic and the pic you posted where you look like you're getting bummed by your missus have you looking slightly older mate, unless my eyes are fooling me, and although I am long removed from the UK, I seem to remember that license plates beginning with the letter "A" came out in 1983, which puts you and your boyfriend's caravan being made around that time, and even if it was four years old at the time, it woukd make the pic about thirty years old. So, just a wild ass guess really.


 Senior detective in the police @UK2USA ? One thing you've missed, might be the first run of A plates in 1963!!!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Senior detective in the police @UK2USA ? One thing you've missed, might be the first run of A plates in 1963.


 You're right buddy, I didn't know that, but that would make old Vet likely dead and not just old


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

@vetran has been dead for years! Problem is he's so hard the grim reaper is too scared to tell him to his face.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

UK2USA said:


> Well, your avi pic and the pic you posted where you look like you're getting bummed by your missus have you looking slightly older mate, unless my eyes are fooling me, and although I am long removed from the UK, I seem to remember that license plates beginning with the letter "A" came out in 1983, which puts you and your boyfriend's caravan being made around that time, and even if it was four years old at the time, it woukd make the pic about thirty years old. So, just a wild ass guess really.


 :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> And you point is ......


 you talk pish?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> you talk pish?


 Pics don't talk, there is no talking it the short clip either.

Post up or shut up, I wager you will do neither giving you zero integrity .


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Thanks for the honourable mentions boyo's. The DLTBB journey has never been about becoming a 'beast', or even the biggest, heaviest guy in the room - it's been about building a well proportioned, lean physique with proportions reminiscent of some of the old greats; Bob Paris, Francis Benfatto and Danny Padilla to name a few. ^_^
> 
> Another 10 pounds of lean mass on my frame and I'll be happy. Paying special attention to my lagging areas e.g. arms, hamstrings and back. Once that's done the focus will be shifted away from pure bodybuilding and on to health, cardiovascular fitness (got to look after my little heart) and longevity.
> 
> As for my favourite physiques on this forum, I'm a fan of @Chelsea, @theBEAST2002, @banzi, @Dark sim, @ellis.ben and @BoomTime. Banzi being my #1, for a 50 odd year old he looks unbelievable.


 Forgot boomtime man he looks class, came into his show shreds on shreds, what happened to him i havent seen him post in ages?

@theBEAST2002 is the big guy from norway or something isnt he?

Banzi looks class as well, shame he got banned. I actually thought he was becoming less of a general wind up but then that james llewelyn log popped up and he just went full troll lol.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Pics don't talk, there is no talking it the short clip either.
> 
> Post up or shut up, I wager you will do neither giving you zero integrity .


 when posting a recent condition pic you don't post one a year old lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> when posting a recent condition pic you don't post one a year old lol


 Its not a year old. Its the most recent footage I have, I'm 7 lbs lighter currently at 16 stone dead and looking bigger..!

Anyways I digress... Qualify yourself, post up heavy. You talk the talk but can't walk the walk....You are nothing but a faceless keyboard warrior who tries to antagonise others for your own amusement. You have no credibility my friend...NONE  Post up matey and prove me wrong...!

I have nothing but respect and admaration for the guys n girls who post up progress, condition or pics simply for advice from others who genuinely use the forum on route to their goals. Unfortunately there is the faceless mocking antagonistic element (which can be quite amusing at times) this sadly is the category you fall into, a category devoid of integrity.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> category devoid of integrity.


 Nicely summarised.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I currently weight 92Kgs but no where looks like a beast 

@theBEAST2002, Gets my vote though.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

vetran said:


> Your a unit blue ,I reckon you should be in this list :thumb


 @Chelsea has laid down the standard, bit like unleashing a 4"er after someone has shown his 9!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oioi said:


> @theBEAST2002
> 
> This guy has the most mental legs going. Awesome.


 I think that he, like Chelsea looks great and is/was strong as...!!!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I think that he, like Chelsea looks great and is/was strong as...!!!


 The guy deserves a thread of his own. Very humble chap.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oioi said:


> The guy deserves a thread of his own. Very humble chap.


 Certainly brought a wealth of knowledge to the forum. Nice genuine guy from what he posted. Hopefully he'll see this thread.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

18 stone on 200mg TestE per week. I doubt I would even make the top 20 let alone the top 10.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

karbonk said:


> 18 stone on 200mg TestE per week. I doubt I would even make the top 20 let alone the top 10.
> 
> View attachment 144285


 Dunno, your lifting figures are solid and you've demonstrated these by posting pics and vids rather than just claiming to have lifted xyz and so on. Not many in here who have PROVEN what they can lift.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Sasnak said:


> Dunno, your lifting figures are solid and you've demonstrated these by posting pics and vids rather than just claiming to have lifted xyz and so on. Not many in here who have PROVEN what they can lift.


 Thanks for the kind words, my lifts to me are average, nothing great but I am chasing down a 300kg deadlift, been hovering around this level for 16 weeks making no progress just maintaining but the DL is climbing again at about 10kg every 4 weeks on cruise dose, when I hit 280 I will blast to get to the 300kg. I tried Strongman training very briefly but realised the commitment it takes (and extra gear usage more often) and this was not what I wanted in life, I could not commit 100% to that sport, absolutely brutal punishment on the body and mind and sand bag runs (110kg) had me in tears of frustration. Take my hat off to anyone competing strongman.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

karbonk said:


> my lifts to me are average, nothing great but I am chasing down a 300kg deadlift


 A bit better than average mate. Average deadlift for a man at a guess would be around 100kg I would think.


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ripped45 said:


> I'm in
> 
> View attachment 144297
> 
> ...


 Ripped!!


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

karbonk said:


> 18 stone on 200mg TestE per week. I doubt I would even make the top 20 let alone the top 10.
> 
> View attachment 144285


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

UK2USA said:


> Well, your avi pic and the pic you posted where you look like you're getting bummed by your missus have you looking slightly older mate, unless my eyes are fooling me, and although I am long removed from the UK, I seem to remember that license plates beginning with the letter "A" came out in 1983, which puts you and your boyfriend's caravan being made around that time, and even if it was four years old at the time, it woukd make the pic about thirty years old. So, just a wild ass guess really.


 Put myself in one fckin big hole there didn't I lol
View attachment 91537


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

vetran said:


> Put myself in one fckin big hole there didn't I lol
> View attachment 91537


 I'd be afraid to be down there in case the missus started filling it in....


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

ripped45 said:


> I'm in
> 
> View attachment 144297
> 
> ...


 Damn bro, what % BF is that? Kudos to you mate.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm 17 Stone but with some fat so I guess it's not so impressive so Im out. I'm confident that Iv got a big chest though. Always get people saying it. My chest consumes my entire body lol


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

karbonk said:


> Thanks for the kind words, my lifts to me are average, nothing great but I am chasing down a 300kg deadlift, been hovering around this level for 16 weeks making no progress just maintaining but the DL is climbing again at about 10kg every 4 weeks on cruise dose, when I hit 280 I will blast to get to the 300kg. I tried Strongman training very briefly but realised the commitment it takes (and extra gear usage more often) and this was not what I wanted in life, I could not commit 100% to that sport, absolutely brutal punishment on the body and mind and sand bag runs (110kg) had me in tears of frustration. Take my hat off to anyone competing strongman.


 Did you just say your lifts to you are average but your chasing down 300kg deadlift lol. Iv seen your lifts there really good


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

monkeybiker said:


> A bit better than average mate. Average deadlift for a man at a guess would be around 100kg I would think.


 Doesnt it make you feel like superman when you can do at least 200. Twice as strong as the average man lol


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jack of blades said:


> Did you just say your lifts to you are average but your chasing down 300kg deadlift lol. Iv seen your lifts there really good


 Ok perhaps I should explain better, I was trying to get to the Scottish Qualifying level (Strongman) and have come up fairly quickly seeing as I've not even had my power rack 2 years yet, I set my sights as high as those lads that qualify and to me that's a decent level, but because I am short of that level I think I am just average, perhaps slightly higher than average than regular gym users but lower than strongman so to me I am just a nobody hobby lifting in my house, I know for a fact I could reach higher level but I am not prepared to increase gear usage and dosages regularly and prefer to stay on TRT dose and hit a mini blast every say 4 to 6 months. For my weight I should be shifting far heavier weights but I took my foot off the gas. Lots of reasons why but life balance in general was the reason, I have hit pretty much maximum weight ability for TRT or 200mg TestE pw.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

karbonk said:


> Ok perhaps I should explain better, I was trying to get to the Scottish Qualifying level (Strongman) and have come up fairly quickly seeing as I've not even had my power rack 2 years yet, I set my sights as high as those lads that qualify and to me that's a decent level, but because I am short of that level I think I am just average, perhaps slightly higher than average than regular gym users but lower than strongman so to me I am just a nobody hobby lifting in my house, I know for a fact I could reach higher level but I am not prepared to increase gear usage and dosages regularly and prefer to stay on TRT dose and hit a mini blast every say 4 to 6 months. For my weight I should be shifting far heavier weights but I took my foot off the gas. Lots of reasons why but life balance in general was the reason, I have hit pretty much maximum weight ability for TRT or 200mg TestE pw.


 I know what you mean. I'm like that. I think I'm not really that strong but I try to compare my self to all these huge people that are lifting in the top powerlifting events. The thing is I don't take steroids so I shouldnt compare myself to them but when I compare my self to most people I see in the gym I'm a lot stronger than them so that makes me feel strong again. Maybe train in a gym that way you'll have more competition and more exercises. Because I know strong men don't just train simple squats and deadlifts all the time


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> I'd be afraid to be down there in case the missus started filling it in....


 that is his mrs hole


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ripped45 said:


> I'm in


 Seriously impressive mate!!!!!!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Banzi looks class as well, shame he got banned. I actually thought he was becoming less of a general wind up but then that james llewelyn log popped up and he just went full troll lol


 Agreed. that was funny on his behalf, I can remember a post trolling him, about waking up in the night to eat a yoghurt, I p1ssed reading it. funny guy


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Starz said:


> Agreed. that was funny on his behalf, I can remember a post trolling him, about waking up in the night to eat a yoghurt, I p1ssed reading it. funny guy


 I used to avoid Banzi but after we crossed swords a few times I actually ended up realising he was all about the wind up, lol. Shame he got banned.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

ripped45 said:


> I'm in
> 
> View attachment 144297
> 
> ...


 Ripped beast for sure. Any pictures in the off season?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

All about opinions but in terms of physiques that I admire and also for relative strength achievements there's nobody on the forum that can touch @Baka in my opinion.

His videos are exceptional.

Lovely lad as well.


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

ripped45 said:


> I'm in
> 
> View attachment 144297
> 
> ...


 Need to lose some serious BF before you can be considered pal.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> All about opinions but in terms of physiques that I admire and also for relative strength achievements there's nobody on the forum that can touch @Baka in my opinion.
> 
> His videos are exceptional.
> 
> Lovely lad as well.


 Thanks man that's kind 

I'm far from being the strongest here tho ^^


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

karbonk said:


> Ok perhaps I should explain better, I was trying to get to the Scottish Qualifying level (Strongman) and have come up fairly quickly seeing as I've not even had my power rack 2 years yet, I set my sights as high as those lads that qualify and to me that's a decent level, but because I am short of that level I think I am just average, perhaps slightly higher than average than regular gym users but lower than strongman so to me I am just a nobody hobby lifting in my house, I know for a fact I could reach higher level but I am not prepared to increase gear usage and dosages regularly and prefer to stay on TRT dose and hit a mini blast every say 4 to 6 months. For my weight I should be shifting far heavier weights but I took my foot off the gas. Lots of reasons why but life balance in general was the reason, I have hit pretty much maximum weight ability for TRT or 200mg TestE pw.


 Permanent trt at 200mg?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Baka said:


> Thanks man that's kind
> 
> I'm far from being the strongest here tho ^^


 I'd say in terms of being relative to your body weight you are mate.

Id like to see some of the juice monkeys hang their own body weight from their waist and then smash out reps of dips/ pull ups.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

DTA said:


> Permanent trt at 200mg?


 Its most likely under dosed but yea been on 200 for a while.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

karbonk said:


> Its most likely under dosed but yea been on 200 for a while.


 I like the sound of that. Year round power


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

DTA said:


> I like the sound of that. Year round power


 I sit at exactly the same weight on 200mg (or what ever the actual dose is) I find I hold mass but don't add any for me its the happy medium, I hold strength too but admittedly its more difficult to squeeze anymore strength out, takes far more effort but works for me.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm 6ft and merely 88kg (14 stones) so would not even make it thorough selection phase :lol:

but I've got abs (visible abs yeah)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

ripped45 said:


> I'm in
> 
> View attachment 144297


 That is seriously impressive pal, what's your stats? (height, weight and body fat)

that looks like 5% IMO

Whatever are the numbers kudos that is impressive


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I'm 6ft and merely 88kg (14 stones) so would not even make it thorough selection phase :lol:
> 
> but I've got abs (visible abs yeah)


 Judging comittee cant wait to see your visible abs


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Judging comittee cant wait to see your visible abs


 I'll show you in person when I come visiting you


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> That is seriously impressive pal, what's your stats? (height, weight and body fat)
> 
> that looks like 5% IMO
> 
> Whatever are the numbers kudos that is impressive


 ty it was, in these pics i was 5'9 210 4% bodyfat,


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

no one else? cmon shredsters I know we have some other competitors in this forum


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

There was a guy on here that hasn't posted in a long time that used to look fu**ing awesome, but I can't for the life of me remember his name.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> There was a guy on here that hasn't posted in a long time that used to look fu**ing awesome, but I can't for the life of me remember his name.


 im still posting mate


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Five pages and nobody mentioned @swole troll?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Five pages and nobody mentioned @swole troll?


 appreciate it man but im more of a gremlin than a beast now and even at my biggest i wasnt conditioned like these guys

but f**k it ill take the smoke

here couple pics of better days


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

@swole troll

You need to grow the beard back then your strength will return peak condition. You're doing supernatural lifts as it is, esp. for someone who had recent surgery. Keep it up!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@swole troll

+1 for beard gains man. Adds 40kg to your squat instantly.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

5 ukm members have had the bottle so far to post pics and get in the top ten, at the min I stand at no 5 and going down the ranks slowly,not hard to beat my scrawny pics guys ,anyone else in to make a claim


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

I think @Ross1991 deserves an honorable mention if taking aesthetics into account


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Mully said:


> I think @Ross1991 deserves an honorable mention if taking aesthetics into account


 Ah thanks mate I'm way off most of the lads in here though give me some more years and I'll be logging my next lean bulk come September.

Took pic below a few days ago 6 weeks into cruise.

View attachment 144450


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Ah thanks mate I'm way off most of the lads in here though give me some more years and I'll be logging my next lean bulk come September.
> 
> Took pic below a few days ago 6 weeks into cruise.
> 
> View attachment 144450


 Luv ur toothbrush....


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Luv ur toothbrush....


 Fancy isn't it x


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Luv ur toothbrush....


 Sonic?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Off-season weight 19st, best contest weight 16st 2lbs. Looking at coming in at 16.6 this year! Age 30yo. Height 5ft 10. Body fat - Unknown.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Off-season weight 19st, best contest weight 16st 2lbs. Looking at coming in at 16.6 this year! Age 30yo. Height 5ft 10. Body fat - Unknown.


 Body fat : I dont care u hot ..


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Body fat : I dont care u hot ..


 The judging criteria has been compromised! Keep it from the neck down @anna1 

Thanks though lol.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> The judging criteria has been compromised! Keep it from the neck down @anna1
> 
> Thanks though lol.


 Oh , I didnt even check from neck up ! 

u're welcome


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Oh , I didnt even check from neck up !
> 
> u're welcome


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Ah thanks mate I'm way off most of the lads in here though give me some more years and I'll be logging my next lean bulk come September.
> 
> Took pic below a few days ago 6 weeks into cruise.


 Also pic below from end of cut before tren left my system. Fvcking tren is a head fvck for your physique when it's on its way out look more crap by the day.

this was probs best I looked to date Im 2-3 pounds lighter in this picture to the above


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

@Ross1991

Ridiculously aesthetic physique! (no ****)


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> @Ross1991
> 
> Ridiculously aesthetic physique! (no ****)


 Agreed! I so wish I was Gay.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

What height and weight are all of these monsters??


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

5,10 average but the looks of it. I think to be a big beast you need to at least be fully grown height wise.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> What height and weight are all of these monsters??


 Better include what BF% in that too . Or we just start to enter the fat gunt area :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MickeyE said:


> Better include what BF% in that too . Or we just start to enter the fat gunt area :lol:


 Do you have to be skinny to be a beast then?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Mingster said:


> Do you have to be skinny to be a beast then?


 No not at all. But saying I'm 6 ft and 20 stone really doesn't mean much without a pic or knowing the fat %

6ft , 20stone at 12% is a monster 6ft 20 stone at 20% + BF is a fat gunt


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MickeyE said:


> No not at all. But saying I'm 6 ft and 20 stone really doesn't mean much without a pic or knowing the fat %
> 
> 6ft , 20stone at 12% is a monster 6ft 20 stone at 20% + BF is a fat gunt


 I know what you're saying but I would call someone with 10% bodyfat ripped or shredded or whatever. They would have to be genuinely big too to be termed a beast, and there's very few of those anywhere, let alone on here.

Being 14 stone at less than 10% is a massive achievement, but hardly 'beastly'.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Mingster said:


> I know what you're saying but I would call someone with 10% bodyfat ripped or shredded or whatever. They would have to be genuinely big too to be termed a beast, and there's very few of those anywhere, let alone on here.
> 
> Being 14 stone at less than 10% is a massive achievement, but hardly 'beastly'.


 Agree with all that. Just IME it's fat dudes that train that tend to mistakenly think they're monsters rather than sub 10% 14 stoners .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MickeyE said:


> Agree with all that. Just IME it's fat dudes that train that tend to mistakenly think they're monsters rather than sub 10% 14 stoners .


 Oh, I agree. But some guys look better than others at higher bodyfat percentages. You can be 15% with decent abs or 10% with none. It's not so much the bodyfat % as the overall look.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> No not at all. But saying I'm 6 ft and 20 stone really doesn't mean much without a pic or knowing the fat %
> 
> 6ft , 20stone at 12% is a monster 6ft 20 stone at 20% + BF is a fat gunt


 Damn im a fat gunt lol :boohoo:


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

@Mingster think I read in your log the other day you were 103kg? Sure you would be in with a shout especially if your anywhere near as lean as in your avi


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mully said:


> @Mingster think I read in your log the other day you were 103kg? Sure you would be in with a shout especially if your anywhere near as lean as in your avi


 I've no ambition to be a beast thank you. I'm in semi-retirement lol.


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

Mingster said:


> I've no ambition to be a beast thank you. I'm in semi-retirement lol.


 Seperate thread, masters division uk-m beasts. Be next no doubt


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mully said:


> Seperate thread, masters division uk-m beasts. Be next no doubt


 M2


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> Damn im a fat gunt lol :boohoo:


 Back to the end of the queue. I was fat in this thread way before you.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Goranchero said:


> Back to the end of the queue. I was fat in this thread way before you.


 Back here eating a big tub of ice cream crying with every spoonful


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> Better include what BF% in that too . Or we just start to enter the fat gunt area :lol:


 Would you call Eddie Hall a beast? I would even though I have no idea of his BF%. Would I call a 12st, 5'6" 10% BBer a beast, not at all.

It is how you define the word beast. I'm sure the general population would state Eddie is a beast and the second one isn't.

Sure, add in BF% as that is what always make the smaller and skinnier guys happy (same as Wilks with PL).

I have pic on here at 258lbs at 12% BF in December 2015 (before the 300SQ and 305DL), I defo have more muscle and fat now though at 273lbs


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thinking about this again, Strength and aesthetic trainers will always want high levels of LBM so that may be a decent measurement. A guy at 10% at 240lbs would be considered a beast I would think. That equates to 216lb of LBM. So anybody with 216lb LBM qualifies?

BF% is too transient and easy to manipulate. Even I could prance, preen and pout on stage within 12 weeks if, for some ungodly reason, I ever decided to do that.

So, if we need a measurement, LBM may be the way.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

current condition not sure of bodyweight but its less than the 20 stone i was ..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's ok poofters....... I'm here now


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Would you call Eddie Hall a beast? I would even though I have no idea of his BF%. Would I call a 12st, 5'6" 10% BBer a beast, not at all.
> 
> It is how you define the word beast. I'm sure the general population would state Eddie is a beast and the second one isn't.
> 
> ...


 You got that pic there thats some size unless youre like 7ft tall lol.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think to be a beast you need to be at least 6 foot, shorter guys can be a unit but not a beast.

We were at a festival the other week and there was a guy there who was stacked and in pretty good nick but was about 5ft 5/6 tops, walking round with his top off he did look a little daft.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> You got that pic there thats some size unless youre like 7ft tall lol.


 I'll try to find it mate, I'm sure it is in Dec 2015 on HG2015 thread.

I'm planning on putting one up before my first PL comp in 2 weeks. I am strength trainer, not BBer though prob not aesthetic at all


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I think to be a beast you need to be at least 6 foot, shorter guys can be a unit but not a beast.
> 
> We were at a festival the other week and there was a guy there who was stacked and in pretty good nick but was about 5ft 5/6 tops, walking round with his top off he did look a little daft.


 Lets be honest here. The conventional body builder look is a bit daft to 99% of people.

Much better to look big and strong and athletic imo.


----------

